# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι περνάει πτερόροια?

## vikitaspaw

πριν 3 εβδομαδες περιπου πηρα ενα καναρινι. Μετα απο καμια βδομαδα αρχισε να περναει πτεροροια. Το πουλι μου ειπαν ειναι φετεινο, ειναι μικρο, αρσενικο κ ακομα δεν εχει αρχισει να κελαηδαει. Ανησυχω γιατι ξερω δεν ειναι περιοδος πτεροροιας. Το πουλι ζει έξω σε αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι(επενδυμένο με νάυλον)  που του επιτρεπει να πεταει ικανοποιητικα, ενω το βραδυ το βάζω μέσα σε ένα μεγάλο χαρτόκουτο με πλάκες φιλιζόν γύρω γύρω. Κοιμάται κ ξυπνάει με το φως του ηλίου. Δεν μου φαίνεται άρρωστο. Είναι δραστήριο, τρώει, πίνει, ακούμε κ τη φωνή του (όχι κανονικό κελάηδημα αρσενικού, αλλά το χαρακτηριστικό τσιου, το κανει αρκετα συχνα μεσα στη μερα κ που κ που πεταει κ καμια άλλη νοτα).Όταν έχει ήλιο του βάζω μπάνιο κ το τιμαει δεόντως Τρώει μίγμα για καναρίνια στο οποίο εγώ πρόσθεσα λίγο καναβούρι παραπάνω, λόγω χειμώνα, αυγοτροφή εμπορίου κ δικιά μου με λίγο παπαρούνα μέσα. Στο νερό σταγόνες aidonine για 2-3 μερες επί 2 φορές κ σήμερα του βαλα almora plus. Δείτε μερικές φώτο να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας..

αυτά είναι τα φτερά που χάνει περίπου σε 1-2 μέρες..




κάτω από τα φτερά ανακάλυψα φαλακρά σημεία με σωληνάκια με καινούρια φτερά όμως



κ στην ουρά τα ίδια




κ το ματακι του...



κ τέλος το πουλι ολοκληρο!


πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας..είναι φυσιολογικό να περνάει πτερόροια? Μήπως να το βάλω μέσα?

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ να μαθεις σε τι περιβαλλον εχει μεγαλωσει .εξω ή μεσα .αν εχει μεγαλωσει σε εσωτερικο χωρο να το φερεις και εσυ λογω χειμωνα και αν θελεις να το προσαρμοσεις σε εξωτερικο ,το ξεκινας απο ανοιξη που θα ζεστανει και του χρονου πιο ομαλα θα το εχεις εξω .τα φτερα του απο θεμα ακαραιων ειναι υγειη ,οκ ! πιστευω οτι το επηρεασε η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος και το μεσα εξω .επισης αυτο με το χαρτοκουτο ,μαζι και ναυλον ...μου ακουγεται καπως και ισως το πουλια καποιες ωρες εχει προβλημα αλλαγων αποτομων στην υγρασια που το περιβαλλει .ισως απλα να μην το καταλαβαινω και καλα οπως το περιεγραψες. επειδη ειμαι  σιγουρος οτι το μιγμα σπορων που παιρνεις θα ειναι ηδη σχετικα λιπαρο (ποιο εχεις; ) μην ενισχυεις με επιπλεον λιπαρους και ειδικα με παπαρουνα (εχει 52% λιπος ) .κοιτα αν εχει λιπος στην κοιλιτσα του (κιτρινο κατω απο το δερμα ) και αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο κοιλια και κουτσοουλιες .σε πρωτη φαση ομως δεν ανησυχω και νομιζω οτι ειναι καθαρα αντιδραση στρεσσαρισματος .επισης πιστευω οτι με τον ερχομο του,ο θηλυκος πληθυσμος ανεβηκε στο σπιτι .....

----------


## vikitaspaw

όταν το πήρα εδώ η θερμοκρασία έφτανε κ τους 18  γι αυτο κ θεώρησα ότι δεν είναι πού αργά για έξω. Έχει τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες που κάνει κρύο το βράδυ κυρίως γι αυτο κ το βάζω στο κουτί το βράδυ. Να στο εξηγήσω..έχει μόνιμα νάυλον στις 4 από τις 5 πλευρές( γύρω γύρω κ πάνω εκτός από μπροστά). Το κουτί είναι το κλασσικό χαρτόκουτο μεταφοράς απλά πιο ενισχυμένα τα τοιχώματα του κ βάζω γύρω γύρω πλάκες φελιζόν (κλασσικές άσπρες). Το κουτί είναι μεγαλύτερο του κλουβιού, οπότε η μπροστά πλευρά που είναι κ η χωρίς νάυλον μένει ακάλυπτη...
δες για να καταλάβεις...



επίσης από πάνω μένει ανοιχτό για να ξυπνάει με το φως της ημέρας. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι μου ειναι λίγο δύσκολο να το φέρω μέσα. Το σπίτι μου είναι σχετικα μικρό κ ήδη έχω τα κοκατίλ. Βέβαια δεν το συζητώ, δεν το ρισκάρω αν δεν γίνεται θα το φέρω μέσα γι αυτο ρωτάω κατά πόσο ειναι εφικτό να μείνει έξω πλέον. Επίσης δεν κατάλαβα αυτο με τον θυληκο πληθυσμο που είπες..αν εννοεις τις κανάρες, δεν έχω άλλα καναρίνια μόνο αυτον . Σκέφτομαι να πάρω κατά την άνοιξη

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν το συγκεκριμενο  φελιζολ ,αν βρισκεται κοντα στο πουλι μηπως προκαλει καποια αλλεργια .δεν μπορω να στο πω υπευθυνα .

επισης πιστευω οτι αν δεν ακους εστω κατι σαν γλου γλου γλου απο το πουλακι (σαν να προσπαθει να τραγουδησει μεσα απο το λαιμο του καπως ετσι .... αν και ηδη θα επρεπε να τραγουδα πιο ξεκαθαρα πια ) αλλα ακους ξεκαθαρα το τσιου ,ε τοτε να την χαιρεσαι την καναρα σου !!! ειναι παντως πανεμορφο !!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ακουω ξεκαθαρα το τσιου αλλα ακουω κ κατι που θα μπορουσε να ειναι αυτο το γλου γλου που λες..χωρις βεβαια να ειμαι σιγουρη. Μέχρι την άνοιξη που θα πάρω δεύτερο θα χει ξεκαθαρίσει αν είναι θυληκό ή αρσενικό πιστευω. Τελευταια σου λέξη...μέσα ή εξω? Μήπως αν το βάλω τωρα μέσα που πάει να συνηθισει το έξω αγχωθει χειρότερα? 
Οκ το φελιζον θα το βγάλω για σίγουρα. Δεν το βάζω ξανα στο κουτι αφου ειναι σε απάνεμο μέρος ήδη. Να το σκεπάζω το βράδυ με καμια κουβερτουλα?

----------


## jk21

Βικυ ισως τελικα τοτε να ειναι και αρσενικο και να δειξει αργοτερα .αν παντως ειναι τοτε γεννηθηκε αργα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι 

εξ αρχης σου ειπα αν ηταν πριν τα παρεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο μεγαλωμενα , μαλλον πρεπει να τα εχεις μεσα μεχρι την ανοιξη .ειδικα αν επιδεινωθει αποτομα ο καιρος .το περα δωθε δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο .αν παλι ειναι απο εκτροφεα που τα ειχε σε εξωτερικο προστατευομενο απλα χωρο ,τοτε αφησε τα εκει .δεν ειμαι απολυτος .ας μας πουνε και τα αλλα μελη .σε αυτο που ειμαι απολυτος ειναι οτι η αλλαγη θεσης εντος την ημερας (που την αντιλαμβανεται το πουλι ) ειναι στρεσσογονα για αυτο

----------


## vikitaspaw

δεν μπορω να ξερω που γεννηθηκε κ μεγαλωσε. Το πηρα απο μαγαζί που φυσικα τα ειχε μέσα, αλλα δεν ηταν καιρο στο μαγαζι, το ξερω γιατι ειχα ξαναπαει να δω εκει για πουλια κ δεν το χα δει. Σε μια γωνια μεσα στο σπιτι, εκει που εχω κ τα κοκατιλ, νομιζω ειναι ιδανικα να μπει κ το καναρινι. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα να ναι μαζι τα δυο είδη (αρκετα κοντα δλδ). Γιατι κάπου είχα ακούσει οτι τα καναρινια ζηλεύουν εύκολα, στεναχωριούνται κ μπορεί κ να πεθάνουν αν έχεις κοντά παπαγάλους με πιο δυνατή φωνή.

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ κατι άλλο..κοιμούνται τα καναρινια στη διαρκεια της ημερας όπως οι παπαγάλοι το μεσημέρι, ή αν το κάνει είναι ένδειξη ασθένειας?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω να σου πω υπευθυνα για τη συμβιωση περα απο το οτι σε καναρινια φωνης σαφως και χαλα το κελαηδησμα τους .τα καναρινια χαλαρωνουν καποιες ωρες την ημερα (μεσημερι ) αλλα σπανια κοιμουνται και βαζουν κεφαλι μεσα στα πουπουλα ,ή σχεδον ποτε αν ειναι υγειη.εκτος αν εχουν για καποιο λογο διαταραγμενο νυχτερινο ωραριο

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ ξεχασα να σου πω οτι οσο περνα πτεροροια θα του χορηγεις καθε μερα αυγοτροφη ή φρεσκο αυγο .επισης το πολυβιταμινουχο που εχεις δεν εχει αμινοξεα και καλα ειναι να παρεις καποιο να εχει .εδω αναφερονται καποια εμπορικα σκευασματα αλλα και φυσικες πηγες

Πτερόρροια

επισης οσο περνα πτεροροια μην περιμενεις εντονο κελαηδησμα απο το πουλακι ακομα και να ειναι αρσενικο .

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη για τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## xXx

*Το πουλι ζει έξω σε αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι(επενδυμένο με νάυλον) που του επιτρεπει να πεταει ικανοποιητικα, ενω το βραδυ το βάζω μέσα σε ένα μεγάλο χαρτόκουτο με πλάκες φιλιζόν γύρω γύρω. <<----* αυτά γιατί του τα κάνεις βρε??...είναι όλα υπερβολικά...εμένα τα πουλιά ξεχειμώνιασαν πέρυσι σε βορεινή βεράντα και τα είχα έξω ακόμη και με -10 που έκανε το Δεκέμβριο...*τα πουλιά φοβούνται τα κρύα ρεύματα ΟΧΙ το κρύο...
*

το πουλί έχει πτερόρροια δεν ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογική ή παθολογική γιατί δεν εξηγείται η απώλεια τόσων φτερών με άλλον τρόπο...
εάν το πουλί είναι γεννημένο πχ αρχές Αυγούστου είναι φυσιολογικό που κάνει τώρα πτερόρροια...μόνο έτσι δικαιολογώ την φυσιολογική πτερόρροια...αν και μόνο αν γεννήθηκε αρχές Αυγούστου το πουλί...ειδάλλως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και ρίχνει φτερά...

βγάλε τις ζελατίνες γύρω από το κλουβί να αναπνέει καλά το το κλουβί και ο πάτος του και μην το βάζεις στο κουτί το βράδυ δεν έχει ανάγκη...επίσης αν το βάζεις και το βγάζεις από το σπίτι σταμάτα να το κάνεις...έχε το πουλί σε σταθερές θερμοκρασίες ή μέσα συνεχώς ή έξω από το σπίτι σου

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν τελικα το πουλι << σαλιαριζει  >> και ειναι αρσενικο  (οπως περιγραφει η Βικυ ) μονο γεννηση του τοσο αργα δικαιολογει να μην εχει αναπτυξει το τραγουδι ακομη και ετσι πραγματι εξηγειται ισως και η πτεροροια

----------


## aeras

Η πτερρόροια αυτήν την εποχή δεν είναι φυσιολογική. Πουλιά που δεν έχουν κλείσει το πρώτο έτος ζωής δεν χάνουν φτερά από τις φτερούγες και την ουρά, αυτό ρίχνει. Οπότε το συγκεκριμένο καναρίνι κάτι το στρέσαρε και ρίχνει τα φτερά. Καλά σου λέει ο Βασίλης βγάλε το νάιλον διάλεξε ένα μέρος και κλείδωσε το κλουβί. Κανναβούρι να του δίνεις έξτρα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν  τα νέα φτερά. Και πολυβιταμίνη κάθε μέρα. Λαχανικά 2, 3 φορές την εβδομάδα.

----------


## xXx

ναι πράγματι ο aeras έχει δίκιο μόνο τα ενήλικα ρίχνουν φτερά ουράς και πρωτεύοντα...όμως έχω την αίσθηση ότι σε μερικές περιπτώσεις πουλιά κάτω του έτους κάνουνε 2 πτερόρροιες οπότε κρατώ μία επιφύλαξη για αυτή την περίπτωση...αν και με τις συνθήκες που το έχεις μάλλον παθολογική είναι

----------


## aeras

Ολική πτερρόροια τα καναρίνια κάνουν μετά το πρώτο έτος ζωής τους, αυτό είναι κανόνας.

----------


## jk21

γηρασκω αι διδασκωμενος !

----------


## mitsman

> Ολική πτερρόροια τα καναρίνια κάνουν μετά το πρώτο έτος ζωής τους, αυτό είναι κανόνας.


και χαρηκα οτι θα πω κατι που δεν εχουν παρατηρησει... μεσα απο τα χερια μου πηρες την χαρα..... χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## panos70

Εγω παιδια πιστευω οτι το πουλι που ηταν εξω και το εβαλε μεσα στη ζεστη στρεσαριστηκε (μπερδευτηκε) απο την αλαγη θερμοκρασιας γιαυτο κανει πτερροροια,το εχω παθει κι εγω οταν τα εχω εξω (τωρα) και στις μεγαλες παγωνιες τα βαζω μεσα μεχρι να ξεχειμωνιασουν

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια δεν το εχω μεσα- εξω το πουλι. Εδω κ ενα μηνα περιπου που το πηρα, ζει έξω κ μόνο έξω, κ δε μπαινει μέσα ουτε για δυο λεπτά. Στο χαρτοκουτο το βάζω τις τελευταιες 3 μέρες που έχει πολύ κρύο. Οκ θα σταματήσω να το βάζω κ θα το αφήσω σε σταθερό σημείο. Πτερόροια πάντως περνάει τις τελευταιες 2-3 βδομάδες. Στην αρχή λίγα πράγματα, τώρα τελευταία γίνεται χαμός από φτερά. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γεννήθηκε ας πούμε Μάιο, να μην πέρασε πτερόροια το φθινόπωρο γιατί ήταν νωρίς (σημειωτέον ούτε το κοκατίλ μου πέρασε πτερόροια ακόμα) κ να περνάει τώρα καθυστερημένα??

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ τα παιδια παρατηρησανε πτωση φτερων απο συγκεκριμενα σημεια του πουλιου που δεν δικαιολογουνται να πεσουν στην πρωτη  πτεροροια του .αυτο δειχνει  οτι το πουλακι δεν περναει κανονικη πτεροροια ή και να περναει αυτη ενταθηκε και οδηγησε και σε πτωση επιπλεον φτερων λογω καποιας αιτιας .ειτε απλου στρες απο την αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος (πηγης προλευσης -πετ σοπ - δικο σου σπιτι ) ,ειτε καποιας παθολογικης .


για καλο και κακο βαλε μια φωτο απο κουτσουλιες και κοιλια αυριο (να φαινεται το δερμα της ) αν και συνηθως πουλακι που κελαηδα εστω και χαμηλοφωνα δεν εχει σοβαρο προβλημα

----------


## vikitaspaw

οκ έγινε..θα δουμε αυριο λοιπον! Σας ευχαριστω ολους!
Βασίληηηηηηη....χχχ.....άντε να βρεθούμε να του κάνεις κούρα, να το δεις κ από κοντά, να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου!! θα σε πάρω αυριο τηλ

----------


## xXx

φέρτο σήμερα το απόγευμα από το σπίτι να του κόψω και νύχια - μύτη

----------


## vikitaspaw

λοιπον δειτε φωτο απο κουτρσουλια κ κοιλια κ πειτε τη γνωμη σας...υποψιν χτες εφαγε λιγο μαρουλι.

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα μου φαινεται οκ.... Δωσε του μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο απο αυτες που δινουμε στην πτερορροια, βαλε μεσα σουπιοκοκκαλο και 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγο και αστο στην ησυχια του!!!
Κατα τα αλλα ειναι κινητικο... ετσι?

----------


## vikitaspaw

να κ ενα βιντεακι να το δειτε κ γενικα πως ειναι...

----------


## mitsman

Παπαγαλοκλουβι... χα χα χα  βγαλε την μια πατηθρα που ειναι σε αντιθετη φορα απο τις αλλες δυο.. δεν χρειαζεται.... δωσε του χωρο να πεταει!!!

Μια χαρα φαινεται το πουλακι..

----------


## vikitaspaw

ναι παπαγαλοκλουβι!! ειναι το πρωτο του ριουλη. Πάω να βγάλω κ την πατήθρα κ τέος δεν τον ξαναενοχλω να ηρεμησει γιατι φρικρε το πτηνο σημερα!

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δειχνει υγειες .οτι σου ειπε και Ο Μητσος .μονο παρε καταλληλη πολυβιταμινη ,ειδικα αν βλεπεις εντονη πτεροροια.κυριως να δινεις  καθημερινα φρεσκο αυγο .δεν ειναι παχυ οποτε δινεις ανετα και μαλιστα το θεωρω απαιτητο!!!

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

και εμένα το πουλάκι έχανε φτερά μέχρι σχεδόν αρχές Νοέμβρη. Είχε παρατεταμένη πτρερρόρια για κάποιο λόγο (3 μηνες και κάτι). Βέβαια είχε περάσει στην περίοδο της πτερρόριας μια αφωνία, οπότε δεν γνωρίζω εάν φταίει αυτό. Αυτό που έχω να γράψω είναι ότι όσο το ενοχλούσα, το έβαζα μέσα σε ζεστό περιβάλλον, το έπιανα ενταντικά στα χέρια μου για εξέταση, τελικά το στρέσαρα περισσότερο !! 

Άρα, το άφησα στην ησυχία του και τους έβαζα για 2 μέρες την εβδομάδα ασβέστιο στο νερό και για περίπου 7 μέρες Mutavit πολυβιταμίνες. Σε 10 μέρες το πουλάκι επανήλθε κανονικά. Ίσως να οφείλετε ότι τότε άρχισαν και τα κρύα. 

Επίσης μην ξεχάσεις να προσέξεις το φώς το βράδυ. Το σουρούπο το πουλάκι θα πρέπει να κουρνιάζει και όταν πέσει εντελώς το  βράδυ πρέπει να κοιμάται και σίγουρα μετά να ξυπνά φυσιολογικά, εάν είναι δυνατόν χωρίς διακοπές. Όποτε πρόσεχε για το κουτί που του βάζεις, διότι του διακόπτεις την σωστή ροή ύπνου που πρέπει να έχει το πουλάκι. Η κουτσουλιά βρε παιδιά δεν είναι περισσότερο καφέ απο οτι πρέπει ; Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση. 

Πάντως το πουλάκι είναι πανέμορφοοοοοοοοοοοο... Να το χέρεσαι  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν εχει φαει αρκετο αυγο ή αμυλουχο σπορο συνηθως ετσι ειναι .το καφε δεν ειναι προβλημα .το μουσταρδι  ισως να εδινε υποψια για καμπυλοβακτηριο αλλα ουδεμια σχεση!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια πριν λιγο γυρισα απ το σπιτι του Βασίλη χχχ, τον οποίο κ ευχαριστώ, μου κοψε τα νυχια κ το ραμφος (ειπαμε του πουλιου, οχι τα δικα μου), μου πε οτι μαλλον ειναι αρσενικο κ οτι φαινεται ενταξει, υγιες! Οποτε το αφνω στην ησυχια του με τις βιταμινουλες του κ τα αυγουλακια του κ ελπιζω όλα να πανε καλα!!
Προφανως η πτεροροια ειναι απο αγχος κ στρες. Ειναι φουλ στα καινουρια φτερα παντως κ ευελπιστω συντομα να τελειωσει

----------


## panos70

Αντε με το καλο να παρει τα πανω του το πουλακι

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια δυστυχως το καναρινι πανω που ειχε σταματησει την πτεροροια κ γεμισε φτερα κ φουσκωσε μου φαινεται χανει παλι φτερα...τι να κανω δεν ξερω!! Λετε να ναι παλι απ το αγχος? Ειχε σταματησει για μια με δυο βδομαδες περιπου να χανει, κ αρχισε ξανα με το που ηρθε η θυληκια. Δεν ξερω αν εχει σημασια αυτο το γεγονος, απλα χρονικα τοτε το παρατηρησα. Την πρωτη βδομαδα λιγα κ οσο περνανε οι μερες περισσοτερα...Τα εχω σε ζευγαρωστρα 60 με χωρισμα. Δεν αλλαξε κατι στη διατροφη του, ουτε τοποθεσια στο κλουβι αλλαξα, σε γενικες γραμμες ολα τα ιδια, εκτος απ τον ερχομο της θυληκιας. Μαλιστα πριν ερθει, τον ακουγα εκανε προσπαθειες να κελαηδησει. Τωρα το εκοψε κ αυτο,μονο τσιου κανει

----------


## jk21

μπορει να ειναι κατι ανεξαρτητο αλλα αν μπορεις βαλτα προς το παρον σε διαφορετικα κλουβια και αν γινεται χωρις οπτικη επαφη .ισως αισθανθηκε οτι περιοριστηκε η κυριαρχια του στο χωρο .ηδη εχει τον μισο στη ζευγαρωστρα .αυτα ως προς την πτεροροια .ως προς το κελαηδησμα ειναι συνηθες οταν ερχεται θηλυκο στο χωρο τους .ειναι ενα σταδιο πριν το ζευγαρωμα .

----------


## vikitaspaw

Δλδ τωρα που εχει τη θυληκια διπλα δε θα κελαηδησει ποτε ή οταν ειναι κ θα θελει να ζευγαρωσουν θα αρχισει?? Αλλαξε κ χρωμα σε καποια σημεια εβγαλε πορτοκαλο-ροζ φτερα (εννοειται πριν τη χρωστικη που ανεφερα οτι πηρα που δεν την εχω δωσει ακομα). Δεν ξερω αν κ η αλλαγη χρωματος εχει σχεση...καποια ελλειψη βιταμινης ή ενζυμου ας πουμε ή ασχετο??

----------


## jk21

αν το σταματημα ειναι λογω θηλυκιας μαλλον θα τον ξανακουσεις οταν την καλει με τα φτερα προς τα κατω για ζευγαρωμα .αργοτερα βεβαια θα βαλει ξανα μπροστα .μην σε ανησυχει αυτο 

για την πτεροροια δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια τι φταει δυστυχως ...

----------


## ninos

Επειδή, υπάρχουν υποψίες οτι το πουλάκι αγχώθηκε και γιαυτό και ρίχνει τα φτερά του, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τα χωρίσεις, είτε να βάλεις ένα αδιαφανές χώρισμα.  Το να σταματήσει το κελάιδισμα είναι λογικό. Οταν θέλεις όμως να ζευγαρώσει, θα τον ακούσεις πάλι να καλεί την θυλικία

----------

